# Worst unlicensed/pirated games.



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 3, 2016)

This is a discussion about the absolute worst unlicensed or pirated games. Let me be clearn what i mean.
A unlicensed game is a game that is made for a console without any endorsement or approval from the console owner. 
(Example, Menace beach for nes doesn't feature the nintendo seal of quality like super mario bros 3.)










  http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 


A pirated game is a game that's already made and either ported to different console, or publish under someone else.
(example shinobi is copyright by sega but ported from sega master system to nes by tengen.)
(Final fantasy VII for nes)








So what are some of the unlicensed or pirated games you came across? Post or discuss them here.]


----------



## yabbitboy (Jun 3, 2016)

Dr Hello for the Sega Master System... Looks like a ripoff of Dr Mario


----------



## zerofalcon (Jun 3, 2016)

Action 52. I was lucky to find a copy for a very cheap amount of money, it is one of the weirdest and ugliest unlicensed games in the history of video gaming.


----------



## DKB (Jun 3, 2016)

good


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 3, 2016)

Crazy bus on genesis.


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jun 3, 2016)

Near every AVGN game.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh sorry, I thought you said best unlicensed/pirated games.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 3, 2016)

The gold standard of bootlegged games:
http://bootleggames.wikia.com/wiki/Pocket_Monsters_Crystal_Version

Go to the Elf's World. A wondrous world of Elf Monsters await ...


----------



## Touko White (Jun 3, 2016)

The only pirate/unlicenced games I played were the NES Super Mario World and Tengen Tetris (also NES) and they're actually pretty good. The former's an impressive port and the latter is better than the Nintendo version.


----------



## hatch (Jun 3, 2016)

SOMARI - the wannabe "Sonic the Hedgehog" clone for the NES, available on actual cartridges back in the day.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 3, 2016)

hatch said:


> SOMARI - the wannabe "Sonic the Hedgehog" clone for the NES, available on actual cartridges back in the day.



Welcome back.
Doesn't look too bad though considering it's a pirate game, usually there a lot worse.

Also I do like what they did with the title.


----------



## Topaz Light (Jun 3, 2016)

Only one I've ever come across is a bootleg translation of Pokemon Green Version on a black cartridge. The translation was really bizarre, ("Tackle" was "Go All Out", and critical attacks were "Hit home!") but the thing couldn't hold saves at all, unfortunately.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 3, 2016)

Topaz Light said:


> Only one I've ever come across is a bootleg translation of Pokemon Green Version on a black cartridge. The translation was really bizarre, ("Tackle" was "Go All Out", and critical attacks were "Hit home!") but the thing couldn't hold saves at all, unfortunately.


Cool, dunno why you'd retranslate a game xD


----------



## Topaz Light (Jun 3, 2016)

I think it was really old. The cartridge probably predated or was contemporary with the initial official English versions of Red and Blue. I guess they might've been banking on people assuming Pokemon Green Version would be a different game from western Blue in some significant way or something. I don't actually know when the bootleg cartridge I had was made, but assuming it was made after the official releases, if they were already taking the gameplay part straight from the original game, it beats me why they didn't just lift the official translation too, while they were at it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 3, 2016)

Final fantasy on genesis megadrive


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 13, 2016)

DKB said:


> good


I actually kind of like the song though


----------

